# Stuck in Crate for 15 years (Husky)



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

> Quoteunkirk, New York in Chautauqua County
> 
> Peppy is a 15 yeard old Husky who has been confined to a metal cage her entire life. She has never felt the grass between her toes, she walks on an open grate, and her health is deteriorating. She has no one to talk to, no real warm shelter during New York's freezing temperatures. She needs out and we need to effectively contact the people below to get the word out please write to the media outlets, pass this on to everyone you know to put the pressure on the officials who care to do nothing



More on the story here:
http://forums.petfinder.com/viewtopic.php?t=153631&start=0

Yahoo group:
http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/help_Peppy/



















Please politely contact the following to help FREE Peppy:

CITY OF DUNKIRK - ACO WALLY BAKER 716-934-4539/716-363-0058
716-679-8303 CELL

TOWN OF DUNKIRK - DOGS ERIC SALISBURY 716-366-3967/716-366-3544

Chautauqua County SPCA
http://www.spcapets.com/

Chautauqua County Elected Officials 
http://www.co.chautauqua.ny.us/dept/deptframe.htm


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

OMG!!! How awful!!!!! That poor dog....


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Oh, that's here! There has been a lot of discussion about this dog on Craig's List and on pf. Technically there is no violation there with his housing. He has shelter and food and water. There is a little narrow tin shed thing behind that cage. 

It's a horrible situation. I'm not sure what's going on now but I know that people have been calling the animal control authorities there day and night.


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

How very sad I hope he finds a loving home brfore it is too late.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

The problem is that he legally cannot be removed from that situation. DDB has been working on him for 2 years, I think. The owner will not release. He has many offers of good homes.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

As I have said before, I will say it again: I HATE PEOPLE!


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

Oh that is so incredibly sad








Makes me sick to know that people can be so cruel and keep a pet locked up like that when they've had many offers for a GOOD home for this poor guy.


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

I so wish he was in alabama b/c legally here he can be removed no questions about it. If I was a neighbor of these people I would steal that dog in the middle of the night!! I know, how mature of me but I would do it and get that pup a better home. So incredibly sad. I knew I shouldn't have looked at this post :-( 

That is absolutely terrible. Why in the **** do these people even have a dog in the first place? I sure as heck hope they don't have kids.


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

I plan on contacting that number but I have to cool down a bit ... I read that it says .. "politely"


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Hopefully people are realizing the problem isn't (sadly) the poor life for the past 15 years for this dog.

It's the LAWS that make this ok. Cause in most states, as long as a dog has food, water and shelter, then there is no offense and the dog owner is considered 'responsible'.

So if you want to really make a difference, contact your legislators in EVERY state, to change the law. Otherwise, this will continue.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Stuck in Crate for 15 years (Husky)--UPDATE*

Before you call, read this. 

"Thank you for your e-mail regarding the complaint of alleged animal
cruelty involving a dog named Peppy. This dog is owned by an individual
who lives in the City of Dunkirk. I personally contacted the Chief of
Police in Dunkirk to inquire into the allocations made regarding the
care of the dog and to get an update on the investigation by the Police
Department. The Dunkirk Police requested that the Chautauqua
County SPCA assist them with their investigation. We also contacted
the SPCA investigator who was assigned to this complaint for a status
report.
During the investigation the SPCA investigator contacted the dog's
owner at his residence and inspected the living conditions of the
animal which he determined to be adequate. At the request of the
SPCA investigator the owner voluntarily agreed to allow for a
veterinarian to examine Peppy to determine her medical condition.
The Veterinarian did a complete physical assessment of the animal
and determined her to be a healthy 16 year old female Husky.

Please let me know if I can be of further assistance.

Sheriff"

As I said earlier, the owner is in compliance with the law. Calling animal control will not help in any way. As Wisc Tiger says, it's the laws that need to change.


----------



## halley05 (Apr 17, 2007)

Well, it is too bad someone can't just "kidnap" the dog. I know it is not the best solution but can you imagine 15 years of this kind of life? I look at my Halley & Sammy and say thank heaven they are here.

But you are right. The laws must be changed. At first, I was hoping this was not the USA but sadly it is.

Pat


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

There are so many dogs living like this in the U.S. If not in a little run then on a logging chain with a dog house, or what was once a dog house. 

A lot of people have said they are going to just take the dog but I guess it's not that easy because she's still there. 

Hopefully her story will inspire someone to get involved in helping out with rescue.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

*Re: Stuck in Crate for 15 years (Husky)--UPDATE*

This is pathetic








The owner has another dog who's allowed to live in the house and he isn't even interested in selling Penny.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Stuck in Crate for 15 years (Husky)--UPDATE*

I hate to admit this less you all think badly of me........but, I would definately steal this dog if I was in that area, believe me I would have no problem living with myself, being legal doesn't make it right or fair to that poor dog.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Stuck in Crate for 15 years (Husky)--UPDATE*

<mapquesting Dunkirk>


----------



## halley05 (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: Stuck in Crate for 15 years (Husky)--UPDATE*

I don't think badly of you as I would do the same thing. However, the post previously was absolutely correct. We need to change the laws. Dog ownership should be not a guaranteed right but a privilege. All dogs deserve more than this & I am sure that there are many dogs out there now that have not made the news and are living the same--if not worst.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Stuck in Crate for 15 years (Husky)--UPDATE*

DDB has been trying to get her out of there for 2 years. And I would bet people are driving by all of the time now trying to figure out how to get the dog out. Maybe the guy is sitting there on his porch with a shotgun, I don't know.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Stuck in Crate for 15 years (Husky)--UPDATE*

I can't - for the life of me - understand why someone would want to keep a dog in these conditions. *sigh* Thank goodness for all of you who are contacting the lawmakers. I hope we make a difference.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

*Re: Stuck in Crate for 15 years (Husky)--UPDATE*

Why wait until a dog is sixteen years old and then say that you are going to steal the dog to get it out of there?

Sorry, but if you steal that dog, she might just be so frightened by EVERYTHING that she may expire. If the dog was seven or eight, I could understand maybe. 

But if ANYONE steals that dog plan on having a criminal record. Remember Tammy Grimes? I don't know about you, but I have to work for a living and I know that employers do not necessary look kindly upon convictions for theft. 

I was talking to a fellow that had raised shepherds in the past this weekend. He had a little place in one of the burgs on my way back from the dog show. There were outdoor kennels for sale and I wanted to look around. I brought Rushie out of the car and the guy came out and I talked to him for quite a while. He showed me a kennel that looked about four foot by eight foot and said you could keep two GSDs in there. They would get plenty of excersize if you kept two in there. 

Sorry. Rush could barely turn around in there, without touching something.

Change the law? But to what? Are you going to change the law to say that a dog cannot be chained or kenneled outdoors? 

There is a humane society person saying that the dog's living conditions are adequate. There is a vet saying the animal is healthy and sixteen. The dog is not lying caked in fecies. I don't know. I wouldn't keep an animal like this. But some of you would not keep animals they way I do. 

I would not keep an animal the way some of you do. 

When we ask for laws to dictate how we manage our animals, some of us will not be happy with what the people come up with. 

I really do not like the idea that a large working dog is kept in a small pen 24/7. I cannot figure out why the people want the dog if the dog is actually in the cage 24/7. I think that much better than trying to ask the government to get involved, people should get together and lodge a peaceful and lawful campaign against the owner, which seems to be happening. News stories, telephone calls, letters, etc. 

I think anyone that goes in and steals the dog IS a thief and needs to be charged in criminal court. The dog is not in danger of dying or suffering physically. The idea is that the dog is suffering mentally. This is an imprecise science at best. If the dog has known nothing other than this cage, then the dog doesn't really know any better. 

What amazes me is noise. Huskies can be a terrible nuisance if they are bored. They bark and yap and carry on. So if this dog is really that poorly cared for, I am amazed that the police haven't been called for the noise nuisance. 

I have vacationed in Dunkirk, NY, several years and love the area.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Stuck in Crate for 15 years (Husky)--UPDATE*

Just because a dog has lived all of her life in deplorable conditions does not mean she is not suffering. I would not wish that fate on anyone. Dogs DO deserve better then spending all of their lives in a tiny cell or out on a chain. And yep, I'd love to have those laws there. 

They are working on a plan now to raise a bunch of money to try to buy her. Someone has to step up and agree to take her though. There are some really good people working on this dog. Check here if you want to follow their progress or help in any way: http://forums.petfinder.com/viewtopic.php?t=153631&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=180


----------



## nitetrane98 (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: Stuck in Crate for 15 years (Husky)--UPDATE*

You and I think a lot alike. I've read a lot of the thread on the other forums and I've yet to find anything remotely resembling evidence that this dog has never walked on grass or been out of it's cage. Sounds a lot like mob mentality going on, to me.
How many dogs live to be 16 yo in the kind of conditions portrayed here? OMG 16 yo and only has arthritis? Maybe we should all kennel our dogs!!! Sorry, I don't believe everything I read on the internet and only half of what I see.

Everyone should be very careful of what they wish for regarding the passage of laws done on the basis of kneejerk reactions. Based on some things I have read on this forum I'm fairly sure they would outlaw all commercial dog food that could be bought at Walmart and some would push for a complete ban on kibble and dictate that only raw meat be fed to dogs, and not that cheap stuff either. And while we're at it, how about those choke, prong and e-collars? Did you read all the posts about wanting to trump up charges and twist the wording to have the man arrested? They wanted to get somebody to complain about noise. Evidently they couldn't find anybody.
I'm like you, I can't for the life of me imagine what the object of the game would be to keep a dog kenneled 24/7 for 15 years or so. But I really can't find the cruelty and abuse here. But then again, I don't assign human emotion and rational thought process to animals either. Would I do this to a dog, no. For one thing, I'm too cheap to buy all that dogfood and not even get a sloppy kiss and a game of fetch for it.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

*Re: Stuck in Crate for 15 years (Husky)--UPDATE*

So let's say you all buy this sixteen year old dog to get it out of these deplorable conditions. What is to stop the owners from going to the nearest puppy place and buy a replacement? I mean, after all, they still have the cage, and they do not want to waste it. 

Better yet, if they think people will pay money to save a dog from their cage, it would behoove them to keep that money making cage occupied. 

It almost sounds like you want to save this dog from the fate of never touching grass. Do you think maybe that this dog might be allergic to grass. It is a possiblity. Maybe they found that elevating the dog and keeping it out of the grass cleared up its skin problems. 

I looked at the pictures again. It looks like the dog has about 2x the area that we see, there is a closed area of the cage that is hard to see from the pictures, but looking at how it is supported, it seems like it is there. 

I would not take a sixteen year old dog that is fed, watered, given shelter, and healthy , and remove her from the people she has known all her life. I would not reward the people by paying to spring the dog. If she was being physically abused or neglected, it would be different. I think that sometimes we put our human feelings and attribute them to the dogs and see the dog's plight as unthinkable. 

People think it is terrible that some people do not take thier dogs places. I have some dogs that prefer to stay home. I have one dog that prefers to sleep outside, summer and winter. 

Dogs are creatures of habbit. They can adapt to just about anything, so long as your are consistant.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: Stuck in Crate for 15 years (Husky)--UPDATE*

Anyone who would allow their dog to live in that setup for any number of years is pretty sadistic IMO. Get the dog out and knock down the cage.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: Stuck in Crate for 15 years (Husky)--UPDATE*

Just my 0.2 cents. I wish I could be more supportive of the majority in this post. However, there are a couple reasons I cannot. Number one, the breed. Huskies, young and old, will almost always excersize their right to travel at any given oppurtunity. Long life in a husky nessecitates virtually 100% confinement. Having raised huskies at one time, as well as working for the local Humane society, I know that only too well. Sure, there are exceptions, but for the most part, huskies make lousy pets, because their life usually gets snuffed out from some form of accident. Here in Alaska, it is usually cars and moose, and dozens of dogs every year get scraped up off the roads, or found by hikers in the backcountry where they meet their end at the mercy of wildlife. What would happen to this dog if she is sprung? Likely she will escape, and get killed within a few days, unless she is contained, so what would be acomplished in the end? This is not a GSD that would appreciate an act of kindness, and accept you as a new friend and master/mistress. There simply is no easy fix for this situation. This is the cardinal reason why you will never see me with a husky again, ever.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Stuck in Crate for 15 years (Husky)--UPDATE*

Many good points, yet sad the dog is so confined to such a small area. I know Huskies are not very reliable off leash unless extremely well trained. 

Several of us worked for about a year to get GSD off a 6 foot chain tied to a dog house while I was living in KY. Unfortunately the old GSD died before we were successful ACO was sympathetic but could not act as the owner was not violating the law. Had we been successful the dog would have required a lot of work as it was very fearful and territorial.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Stuck in Crate for 15 years (Husky)--UPDATE*

While I think the situation is less that ideal and it would be nice if the dog lived better, the dog is still living better than other dogs out there. It has shelter food water and is in good health according to a vet.

I dont always like the idea of everyone wanting to change the laws because a certain groups see something as unfit. I think it can be a slippery slope. Im sure lots of people would like to have crates bad all together and probably feel just as stongly as some do about this dog.

Like I said, its very much less than ideal and I wouldnt have a dog like this, but there are people who wouldnt have dogs like I have them either. You cant go on just feelings alone with things, and you sure cant go on feelings alone when talking about changing laws.

I guess I just think that the time, energy and resources could be put toward dogs who are actually in shelters with the real threat of dying the next day or dogs whos owners actually ARE breaking the laws.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Stuck in Crate for 15 years (Husky)--UPDATE*

There are hundreds of people on this board who have taken in very old dogs and cats when their "owners" could or would no longer care for them. All of have adjusted very well to their new lives. Chewie and Nanni Millie come to mind. Dogs adjust really well to comfort, actually. 

I have known many people who kept huskies as pets and didn't have fenced yards. They required extra exercise and vigilance but not containment in a pen like that. That's cruel. That dog has no bed. That is also cruel. She can barely move around in there and anyone who has suffered from arthritis knows how painful it is to remain in the same position for long periods. That is also cruel. 

As for laws to protect animals? It would be wonderful if we didn't need them but we do just like we need laws to protect children. They can't advocate for themselves and unfortunately there are many people out there who treat animals like garbage. 

I hope that all of you who condone such treatment find yourselves around compassionate people when you get old and can no longer fend for yourself.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Stuck in Crate for 15 years (Husky)--UPDATE*

im around alot of compassionate people. I never said that I *condone* it persay. But you cant look at everything based on feelings alone.

It would also probably shock you that some of the most compassionate caring people I know care absolutely nothing for dogs.

The owner *is* caring for the dog. Just not to the approval of what certain people think is right and/or wrong.

Im not saying that no laws should ever be changed or made. Im saying they need to be looked at very carefully as its a very slippery slope.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Stuck in Crate for 15 years (Husky)--UPDATE*



> Originally Posted By: GSDolchWhile I think the situation is less that ideal and it would be nice if the dog lived better, the dog is still living better than other dogs out there. It has shelter food water and is in good health according to a vet.
> 
> I dont always like the idea of everyone wanting to change the laws because a certain groups see something as unfit. I think it can be a slippery slope. Im sure lots of people would like to have crates bad all together and probably feel just as stongly as some do about this dog.
> 
> ...


Everything is a slippery slope then and nothing will change. Moral relativism is not a particularly useful argument here. So what if some dogs are worse off? And the people who are advocating for this dog are people who already work in rescue and pull dogs out of shelters and into foster care. 

I have personally witnessed so many dogs who are left outside 24/7, 365 days a year and who are miserable. You can see it in their faces and hear it in their voices. They have shelter (sometimes a tarp stretched over a kennel), food and water but they do not have a humane life by any stretch of the imagination. As long as the laws say only adequate shelter, food and water, then those dogs will continue to live like this. And while dogs are not be human they do deserve to be treated with dignity and respect. All living things should be treated the way we would wish to be treated.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Stuck in Crate for 15 years (Husky)--UPDATE*

You missed my point.

Yes everything can be consider a slippery slope, which is why I said things need to be looked at more carefully before things are changed. I never said nothing should be changed or looked at, I said it needs to be done carefully.


Yes, I think that dogs should be treated with dignity and respect and should be taken care of, however not everyone views dogs in the same way. Some see them as tools, some see them as pets.

My uncle had hunting dogs, alot of them. They were kept outside in kennels and on chains. To the average person or to someone who didnt agree with it would cry *foul* because it goes against what they feel is right. Never mind the fact that these dogs were well trained and taken hunting quite often.

Im not denying the dogs that are miserable, and there are lots of people out there who get dogs and then dont want them and just chuck them out. Usually they are the more easier ones to surrender a dog voluntarily.

I just think, that when dealing with alot of situations regarding animals and laws, sometimes feelings need to be left out, cause if we left it to interpertation, then alot of people would disagree.

I see lots of things in the world that I feel are wrong that legally arent, that doesnt mean the laws should always be changed.

Its about finding a happy balance and a medium. Something thats extremly hard to do sometimes.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Stuck in Crate for 15 years (Husky)--UPDATE*

Your argument itself is a slippery slope. Human beings are incapable of true objectivity which I assume is what you're suggesting by this "happy balance and medium." We are shaped by our experiences and our feelings about those experiences. The law that animals need to have adequate shelter, food and water only exists because people saw a need and advocated for it; they _felt _that it wasn't right that domestic animals were being neglected basic care. I'm quite sure the original law faced many detractors who thought animals were property and theirs to do with as they pleased. Luckily such beliefs did not stop the original advocates from pursuing such laws. 

As I'm sure you're well aware, getting laws passed is a very complicated process. Laws concerning the welfare of animals are very hard to pass because special interest groups (breeders, pet store owners, corporate interests, sporting dog owners like your uncle, etc.) with money generally block them. 

All that notwithstanding, I believe this dog deserves better and would appreciate a soft bed and more spacious housing in which to live out her life.


----------



## mrgsdolch (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Stuck in Crate for 15 years (Husky)--UPDATE*



> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeow
> As I'm sure you're well aware, getting laws passed is a very complicated process. Laws concerning the welfare of animals are very hard to pass because special interest groups (breeders, pet store owners, corporate interests, *sporting dog owners like your uncle*, etc.) with money generally block them.


Ok, from reading your post, you make the assumption that her uncle only saw the dogs as property, and that he didn't have the best interest of the dogs at heart. Thats a big leap to make considering YOU never met him. In the future, lets not draw conclusions about people we haven't even met. This man had, at one point, 10 adult hunting dogs, and a litter of pups I think. He also had the resources to keep them WELL fed, up to date with the vets, and took them hunting AT LEAST once a week. Thats not counting just spending time with them at the house. His time has since been restricted to such that he can't go out as much as he used to, so he made sure the dogs got to homes that would provide for them like he did. And don't start about how they were out on chains and kennels. I know most people on here let their dogs stay inside, but it is EXTREMELY impractical, to me at least, to keep as many as ten inside at once. You run into space issues very quickly like that. I'm sorry about the rant, just irks me that someone would make assumptions about people without even meeting them.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Stuck in Crate for 15 years (Husky)--UPDATE*



> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeow
> Your argument itself is a slippery slope. Human beings are incapable of true objectivity which I assume is what you're suggesting by this "happy balance and medium." We are shaped by our experiences and our feelings about those experiences. The law that animals need to have adequate shelter, food and water only exists because people saw a need and advocated for it; they _felt _that it wasn't right that domestic animals were being neglected basic care. I'm quite sure the original law faced many detractors who thought animals were property and theirs to do with as they pleased. Luckily such beliefs did not stop the original advocates from pursuing such laws.
> 
> As I'm sure you're well aware, getting laws passed is a very complicated process. Laws concerning the welfare of animals are very hard to pass because special interest groups (breeders, pet store owners, corporate interests, sporting dog owners like your uncle, etc.) with money generally block them.
> ...


I never said anything about finding true objectivity. Finding a balance or medium is very far from that and I really dont see how the two can be compared. Finding a balance if finding a solution that benifits people as a whole, not just one group who has a "my way or highway" attitude.

I never said that laws shouldnt be changed. I said they should be thought about by people before anything is done, _because _ things can be a slippery slope.

But people have to realize that while one group of people might want something, and they have a right to advocate to have something changed, there is also a group that might think differently and could advocate to either not have things changed, or changed in a different way.

Everyone who doesnt agree with this guy wants their *right* to lobby agasint him and say *I dont like it one bit*. Yet I see the same people not extending that same *right* to those who think differently than they.

In the US if someone wants something to change then you vote and write your legislator and all of that good stuff and people are entilted to feel how they feel. But when all anyone does is say "im right im right im right and your wrong wrong wrong" then nothing productive gets done and only resentment and hatred brews because no one wants to consider the fact that its not everyone holds the same views as them.

That goes for ANYONE on anyside of any topic. While the world isnt perfect and never will be, that doesnt mean people shouldnt at least try and make some sort of effort.

While you think the dog deserves better, someone else thinks the dog is just fine.

Who decides then? You or the other person?


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Stuck in Crate for 15 years (Husky)--UPDATE*



> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeow
> As I'm sure you're well aware, getting laws passed is a very complicated process. Laws concerning the welfare of animals are very hard to pass because special interest groups (breeders, pet store owners, corporate interests, *sporting dog owners like your uncle*, etc.) with money generally block them.


My uncle wasnt a rich man. They lived comfortable enough that he was able to take care of his dogs and family and live a nice life. The dogs were taken care of and more well behaved and better trained than alot of dogs out there. Some of the dogs died of old age and then others he rehomed when he could no longer care for them. The dogs went to other hunters who would continue to take them hunting and keep that up because its what he did. They went to friends and people he knew and probably as a surprise to most people on here, none of them were dumped off at shelters or left to roam free and bother other people.

But yes, if a law came up for vote or if someone was trying to pass a law he didnt think was right, he would vote or write to stop it or change it differently. What is wrong with that? You want to be able to do that, why should he not be able to also?



I also want to note..and it might be hard for some to understand, but just because I am defending those who see things differently doesnt mean that I always agree with it. I just think if the right of trying to change things is extented to one group, it should be extended to all.


----------



## karlabythec (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: Stuck in Crate for 15 years (Husky)--UPDATE*



> Originally Posted By: LARHAGEI hate to admit this less you all think badly of me........but, I would definately steal this dog if I was in that area, believe me I would have no problem living with myself, being legal doesn't make it right or fair to that poor dog.


How much vacation time do you have Lorie? Let's go!!!!!!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Stuck in Crate for 15 years (Husky)--UPDATE*

The thing is just providing food and shelter does not exclude you from being cruel, this is an active breed of dog, not a Guinea Pig or a Rabbit. There was a horse at a stable I boarded at that was confined to a 12x12 box stall for 15 years, he had bedding/shelter/food and water. The horse was a stallion, sure he looked fine with a glossy coat, but inside that animal was MISERABLE, when the old bat who owned him died (to our delight) the stables took possession, this horse was about 20 at the time and his rehabilatation was very difficult, I offered the lady to turn him out for her for free but she continually declined, the horse suffered tremendously, he was a complete social misfit and his hind leg muscles had atrophied to the point he was not safe to walk around, he would fall and scare himself trying to stand, it was a pathetic waste of a life, no matter if it was an animal, they too have the right to live a normal life, not one locked in a cage/stall because their owners feel like it and they are protected from some archaic short-sided law on the books, it's simply whats right and wrong, and this is plain wrong.


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: Stuck in Crate for 15 years (Husky)--UPDATE*

While I don't agree with keeping the dog in a pen like that, I have to agree that removing her would probably be far more traumatic than letting her live out her days in the care of her owner.

I don't mean to be rude but you have to be naive to think you could open this dog's cage and reach in and she would just happily trot off into the sunset to live her remaining days as a happy house pet. More than likely she would first guard the cage since that is her territory. If/when you got a leash on her, she would not be used to something closing in around her neck so she would start fighting and doing the crocodile death rolls, even at that age they can put up quite a fight. Assuming you got her to a foster or permanent home, she would not be house trained and would probably be in a state of panic. If she didn't have a heart attack right away, I wouldn't be surprised if she showed extreme fear aggression, at that age I doubt she would ever be rehabilitated to the point of accepting all these strange new people/places/things.

It just isn't practical. If it were up to me, I would say try to talk the guy into giving the dog a more cushy bed inside the dog house part of the cage, some arthritis meds/supplements to make her more comfortable, and let her finish the remaining of her days in the home she has always known. If he can't afford these things, I'm sure someone out there would be willing to donate to the cause.

Just to play the devil's advocate for a second, in his defense, the dog looks like she is in really good condition for a 15 year old dog. I've seen dogs 1/3 of her age in worse health.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Stuck in Crate for 15 years (Husky)--UPDATE*

OK, I am probably going to really really tick some people off here,

BUT I would like to know where this information is comming from.

I looked on the yahoo link, I didnt see any other links regarding the story and proof the dog never been out of crate or that she is a breeding dog.

I looked on the other link and did see anything either.

And ive only see an email (I think email) that again, didnt give hardly any concrete information.

I could be missing it,and I will go and look again, but if anyone has anything more concrete then hearsay from another person and another person and another person.

The reason I ask, is that anyone can go and take a picture and say something, and anyone who doesnt like the way a dog is treated can call and report it and it'll be on record.

I can go behind our apt. and take a picture of the pit mix that is chained up outside during the day and everyone will go "oh how sad". Yet no one would really ever know that she isnt on there all the time and has lots of contact with people.

Are there any articals? Stories? Something MORE than a few pictures and words from people on an internet who have never even been there?

Like I said, I'll go over the links again, I could have just missed something.


----------



## nitetrane98 (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: Stuck in Crate for 15 years (Husky)--UPDATE*

I alluded to the same thing last night and evidently nobody has been able to produce anything. All I've seen is the mob in full throat, howling, "Do something, arrest the owner, steal the dog, pass laws tomorrow." 
I can only presume that they want a law passed that will somehow guarantee that a dog is "happy". Since it seems to me that only a select chosen few are given the ability to look at a dog's eyes and listen to the tone of his voice and determine this, I can't help but wonder where one might find a jury of one's peers to decide the case if one should run afoul of the "Happy Dog Law".
Perhaps there can be some kind of test applied to people to see if they have this gift and only they would be allowed on a jury. As a final litmus test maybe they could be required to look at Basset Hounds and Bloodhounds and pass judgement as to whether they are truly sad or just look that way. 
I learned long ago that there are two sides to every story and for some reason, perhaps for only hearing one side, to me, this one just doesn't pass the smell test.


----------



## nitetrane98 (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: Stuck in Crate for 15 years (Husky)--UPDATE*

To my knowledge, no one has offered any evidence, whatsoever, that there isn't a Simmons Beautyrest mattress in the shelter area of the kennel. 
But I have to agree, I'm sorry to say I've never had a dog live to be 16 yo.


----------



## khurley (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: Stuck in Crate for 15 years (Husky)--UPDATE*

A few points.....

While I will agree that any dog kept in such an environment for 16 years would be at a high risk for being unable to assimilate to a normal environment....those who have worked with severely abused and neglected dogs know that it is not impossible. I was alerted to a situation a while back where two dogs had never gone outside or been socialized with anyone outside of their owner. When the owner died, the family members didn't want to deal with them and locked them up in a shed for several months. I fostered one of the dogs and she was amazing. You would think she came from an exceptional environment. The other dog, after many months with a family experienced in dealing with feral animals, was put down because they were unable to make any progress with her.

I realize that there are differences of opinions regarding the treatment of animals. However, there is a vast difference between thinking it's o.k. to crate or keep your dogs outside and confining one to a small space for 16 years.

Assuming this story is true, it is, IMO a very disturbing one. Confining a large, active animal in a space only slightly larger than the animal and never allowing it to leave that enclosure for 16 years is inhumane and cruelty. It's not a life and I would rather see a dog humanely euthanised than kept like that.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

*Re: Stuck in Crate for 15 years (Husky)--UPDATE*



> Originally Posted By: LARHAGEThe thing is just providing food and shelter does not exclude you from being cruel, this is an active breed of dog, not a Guinea Pig or a Rabbit. There was a horse at a stable I boarded at that was confined to a 12x12 box stall for 15 years, he had bedding/shelter/food and water. The horse was a stallion, sure he looked fine with a glossy coat, but inside that animal was MISERABLE, when the old bat who owned him died (to our delight) the stables took possession, this horse was about 20 at the time and his rehabilatation was very difficult, I offered the lady to turn him out for her for free but she continually declined, the horse suffered tremendously, he was a complete social misfit and his hind leg muscles had atrophied to the point he was not safe to walk around, he would fall and scare himself trying to stand, it was a pathetic waste of a life, no matter if it was an animal, they too have the right to live a normal life, not one locked in a cage/stall because their owners feel like it and they are protected from some archaic short-sided law on the books, it's simply whats right and wrong, and this is plain wrong.


I agree. The law only cares about that an animal is _physically _taken care of- has food & shelter, while the more important (IMO)emotional/mental well being is never considered. 

Authorities would take away a dog who's living on the streets with a homeless person, bc he isn't fed every day & ridden with fleas and parasites, yet I bet you this dog is many times more happier than the one kept in insolation & cage all his live. One really should consider _what exactly_ makes for a quality live before setting the standards! The caged dog merely exists, but it doesn't live.


----------



## drkcloud4u (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: Stuck in Crate for 15 years (Husky)--UPDATE*

hmm, only 2 hrs away from me...
if anyone does take this dog, you do know that you can never reveal what you did to anyone


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Stuck in Crate for 15 years (Husky)--UPDATE*



> Originally Posted By: Karla_A
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: LARHAGEI hate to admit this less you all think badly of me........but, I would definately steal this dog if I was in that area, believe me I would have no problem living with myself, being legal doesn't make it right or fair to that poor dog.
> ...


Count me in!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Stuck in Crate for 15 years (Husky)--UPDATE*



> Originally Posted By: GSDolch
> I would like to know where this information is comming from.
> 
> I looked on the yahoo link, I didnt see any other links regarding the story and proof the dog never been out of crate or that she is a breeding dog.
> ...


I did contact the officials by e-mail and phone and was never told at any time that any part of this was un-true. I understand that's not proof it is true, but I guess I would figure they'd mention if it was false.

Also, just as a side note, I've been blessed enough to take part in rescueing a 24/7 chained dog - What a smart, sweet, loving dog! However, if you try to tether him out, or tie his leash down, he starts panicking. Just because he was used to being chained, does not mean that is how he wants to live.

That being said, I do understand every dog is different, but I do not think that just because a dog is accustomed to something, he would not be happier in better conditions.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Stuck in Crate for 15 years (Husky)--UPDATE*

And If this dog is rescued, I am worried about this man getting a new pup, too.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Stuck in Crate for 15 years (Husky)--UPDATE*

If you are interested in what's going on with the dog, check the petfinder link listed at the beginning of the thread. There are updated pictures and information. The local Humane Society has done all that they can do and have asked that people concentrate their energy on getting the laws changed.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

*Re: Stuck in Crate for 15 years (Husky)--UPDATE*

One part of it IS untrue. The news article said the bitch's health was failing. 

The vet said she was healthy. 

So why does EVERYONE believe EVERYTHING the news artical says???

What 16 year old bitch doesn't have some loss of health?

I really am sorry, but I am not convinced the dog was in the pen 24/7 x 16 years. It is possible, but I am not convinced that it is the case. 

The pen is right up against the back door. So the owners are talking to the dog when the go in and out. 

The dog in the pen is better than a chained dog because it isn't full of mud and fecies, in constant need of grooming, and in danger of strangling. 

It looks like nearly half that cage is enclosed so that you cannot see it. No where did anything I read say that the dog suffers from arthritis, but it is certainly possible, probable at her age. We cannot see what kind of bed the dog has in there, but having many dogs, I can tell you that cushy beds are not for every dog. The dog has a resting board in there, it is possible that she has a bed in the section we cannot see. 

I think that the law NEEDS to stick with MEASURABLE physical condition rather than opinions, feelings, emotions. Cruelty is a terrible charge to lay on someone and without physical evidence it is highly subjective. I am glad that the humane society is not itching to gain control over this dog because they will be so humane that they will gas her or employ a heart stick on her. By the way, their cages aren't much bigger than this one, and with eight kazillion dogs barking all day, I expect they think this dog has it made. 

I think that what most people object to is the rabbit-hutch look to the set up. Most likely, this was set up to keep the dog's living conditions sanitary. Other than making it difficult to get the dog in and out of, it is not a bad set up. Personally, I think it is too small, but others would contradict me on that. I do not think it nearly as cruel as crating a dog for eight or ten hours while you are at work. At least this dog can relieve itself. 

Some things the law COULD designate as cruel: not having food available at all times; being overweight or underweight as determined by their knowledgeable staff; prong collars, crates, kennels, e-collars, choke-chains, electric fences, not having water available at all times, schutzhund training, police training (drug sniffing, sleeve work), halti-collars (my dogs will concur), agility training, dog shows (after all, most of those dogs come away as losers, poor things), cropping, docking, excessive grooming (depending on who thinks it is excessive), lack of grooming, ear taping, ear gluing, amputations, joint replacement surgeries (dog should just be put down). 

If the dog is healthy, has water and shelter, is contained and not roaming, and is not physically scarred from being beaten, burned, etc., the law should leave them be.

They have tried to pass a law somewhere saying that you must spend at least 2 hours per day with your dog. I wonder how they are doing enforcing that if it passed.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Anybody ever find out what became of this dog?


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Know what's scary? Look closely at the pictures. See that? It's a BIRDFEEDER. That means someone can look out and enjoy the birds. They can also look out and see this Husky trapped, alone, cold, with no attention, standing on a metal grille. People with birdfeeders like to watch and nurture wildlife... animals. The irony. This is scary.

Hug your dogs warm and close tonight, tell them how special they are to you. This breaks my heart.


----------

